

Ask HN: Equivalent of CodeIgniter, but in Perl? - tapostrophemo

Has anyone encountered or written a Perl framework that is lightweight, yet at the same time includes a lot of useful (for web development) libraries, and most importantly, is fun?<p>Compare/contrast with PHP: In my mind, CGI =&#62; straight PHP, Catalyst (=&#62; Rails!) =&#62; CakePHP, CGI::Application (and related plugins) =&#62; Zend Framework. CGI is too bare-bones, do-it-all-yourself. Catalyst seems all-encompasing, strict in structure, but heavyweight. And CGI::Application (with plugins, of course) has something for everyone, if you can only remember to include the library; aside from that, it lacks a clear structure for how to go about things.<p>What I want to find is this mapping:<p>? =&#62; CodeIgniter<p>What Perl web framework feels the most like CodeIgniter?<p>---<p>(btw, tonight I just found http://perlbuzz.com/2008/11/the-evolution-of-perl-frameworks.html, which referenced Mojo/Mojolicious; this might be the one...)
======
tapostrophemo
Update: the Mojolicious docs are pretty thin at the moment, but a series of
blog posts (one is [http://www.simplicate.ca/blog/2008/12/using-mojolicious-
with...](http://www.simplicate.ca/blog/2008/12/using-mojolicious-with-plain-
cgi-no-mod-perl.html)) will give me enough tips to get going.

------
jdp
I actually preferred CakePHP to CodeIgniter, and really only on the basis of
aesthetics. I don't like This_Case :( I was going to say Catalyst, but Mojo
looks way cooler. If I were you I'd give it a try

